# My Steam won't connect



## zekrahminator (Dec 16, 2006)

I tried to play Garry's Mod earlier today (the Steam version), and I get an error message saying I can't connect to the server. I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem. I did run Windows Update recently, so maybe something in there did that...I'll reinstall Steam and see if that does anything.


----------



## GLD (Dec 16, 2006)

I have had those cannot connect to steam server errors before. I have a few steam accounts but it seams I always have the errors on my free/server account. When I can't connect with it I log in with my paid account (paid as I created the account when I bought HL2), let it load up fully, log out and then log back in with the first account. That is the only thing that ever works for me. I bet if you login to your account on a different pc it will work, that shows the account is fine. So just temp. log in with a different account to purge what ever the hell steam has done to itself. 

Good luck.


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 16, 2006)

But I only have one (paid) account... .


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 16, 2006)

Did it tell you password invalid, or other "insightfull" messages?


----------



## oinkypig (Dec 16, 2006)

if u search anymore css forums you'd know that there was a storm that knocked out steam's power


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 16, 2006)

oinkypig said:


> if u search anymore css forums you'd know that there was a storm that knocked out steam's power



I was just installing HL2 - fuck.

EDit: Finished... Steam Updating - 0% (~10 minutes now...)


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 16, 2006)

oinkypig said:


> if u search anymore css forums you'd know that there was a storm that knocked out steam's power



Thank you for the explanation, if you find me an exact thread I would be very happy to post that as news .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2006)

my steam wont connect either.says cant find my user name.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2006)

this any good zek?

http://steampowered.com/v/index.php?area=news&id=348


----------



## oinkypig (Dec 16, 2006)

well, i still cant connect with steam but heres a post on the issue
http://www.forumplanet.com/counterstrike/topic.asp?fid=4954&tid=1993517


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish...Steam still won't let me log in. This sucks, I can't play Garry's Mod . Same error message too (with helpful link to help forums that aren't responding) 





> Steam is having trouble connecting to the Steam servers


.

Edit: Thanks oinkypig, expect to see something on the front page in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## oinkypig (Dec 16, 2006)

NP, but I wanna play css so bad right now


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 16, 2006)

In all the clever licensing schemes, this is when it majorly fucks up.  I'm calling my class-action lawyer!  Why the hell would a storm somewhere else prevent me from playing a game I have a legitimate license for?

And BTW - my avaitar is a JOKE


----------



## ktr (Dec 16, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> I tried to play Garry's Mod earlier today (the Steam version), and I get an error message saying I can't connect to the server. I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem. I did run Windows Update recently, so maybe something in there did that...I'll reinstall Steam and see if that does anything.



we needa hook up some times in gmod...you have gmod10???


----------

